# Luigi The Duprasi - Very Pic Heavy!!



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I re-homed a little duprasi a few weeks ago so i thought I'd share a few photos of him.. can totally recommend them as pets, very cute and fun to watch, don't smell at all and apparently very tame, but my guy tends to nip a little, but he's getting better the more I handle him...

here he is...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

That first picture makes him look evil!!! It should have a caption underneath saying, 'Come any closer, and I'll eat your face'!!!

I love the fact they sleep on their backs. So cute.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mujician said:


> That first picture makes him look evil!!! It should have a caption underneath saying, 'Come any closer, and I'll eat your face'!!!


to be fair he hadn't been in the house 5 minutes and I was snapping away, so that could very well be what he was thinking!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very cute critters:flrt: I have 2 called Bob and Kissa:flrt:


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

You people keep coming out with these crazy furry critters I have never heard of! 
The belly shots are just the cutest thing ever!:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Very cute critters:flrt: I have 2 called Bob and Kissa:flrt:


*wants a Bissa* :lol2::whistling2:

Very cute pics!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *wants a Bissa* :lol2::whistling2:
> 
> Very cute pics!!! :flrt:


:lol2: Jen when/if I can get them to produce babies you can have a Bissa


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwwh how very cute 
I love how he sleeps. On his back.
I want one. Haha.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Jen when/if I can get them to produce babies you can have a Bissa


 
You _DO_ know that's what he/she would be called, don't you? :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous! Absolutely adorable! I've been considering getting duprasis and what you've said about your new addition seals the deal! I'm totally sold! Your photos are fantastic! Focussed and detailed, shows Luigi off really well, handsome little chappy! :flrt:


----------



## pixie dust (Jul 24, 2009)

Aw Luigi is gorgeous and your pictures show him off really well:flrt:
I would love a Duprasi i think they are lovely creatures and so cute, they are definately on my wish list.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

pixie dust said:


> I would love a Duprasi i think they are lovely creatures and so cute, they are definately on my wish list.


well Naomi on here has some for sale, I've wanted to get another but she lives in essex and I couldn't warrant the drive/courier just for one little one, but as you're in reading (I'm in swindon) we could possibly organize something..

let me know... and thanks everyone for the comments. I would like to say oh it was nothing, but in reality I do try really really hard hahaha


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

oh yea... and if anyone is going to get a little dup, make sure you get the quietest wheel your money can buy, this little guy runs and runs and runs and runs, so much so that I made him a wheel that rotates on skate wheel bearings, but he uses it so much every night the bolt normally loosens up and it falls off!

you've been warned!!


----------

